# Romex in return air ducts



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

Im rehabing a 100+ yo house,Done 100s of these. Got a write up for running romex through the cold air return,done this all the time.ahj wants it in EMT conduit under the joists. Im planning on sheetrocking this basement in the future.Anybody ever heard of this before.Nevermind found it 300.22 B. Never been wrote up on this before,Learn something new everyday,But i can run it through the enviromental air ducts in EMT, not under them,and then finish in sheetrock.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

reddog552 said:


> Im rehabing a 100+ yo house,Done 100s of these. Got a write up for running romex through the cold air return,done this all the time.ahj wants it in EMT conduit under the joists. Im planning on sheetrocking this basement in the future.Anybody ever heard of this before.


Well, yeah! Are you talking about when they designate an entire joist space to become the actual return?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Split Bolt said:


> Well, yeah! Are you talking about when they designate an entire joist space to become the actual return?


 

Worse,,,,,I think he's ACTUALLY fishing wire into ductwork


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*joist space*

No i talking aboutrunning Perpendicular to joists that have sheet metal on there bottoms. I see 300. 22(C) has an exception for this in dwelling units:thumbsup:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

reddog552 said:


> No i talking aboutrunning Perpendicular to joists that have sheet metal on there bottoms. I see 300. 22(C) has an exception for this in dwelling units:thumbsup:


I think your case would fall under 300.22(B), not (C). Either way, romex would be a no-no.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

reddog552 said:


> No i talking about running Perpendicular to joists that have sheet metal on there bottoms. I see 300. 22(C) has an exception for this in dwelling units:thumbsup:


I agree with you. You can traverse the space perpendicular to the panned joist but you cannot run parallel in it.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I agree with you. You can traverse the space perpendicular to the panned joist but you cannot run parallel in it.


Dennis, I stand corrected and agree with you. There should be no issue with this inspector. The OP and his second posting don't really sound like he is talking about the same job to me!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I believe you can run up to 48" in one. Crap now I got to go find my code book:001_huh:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I believe you can run up to 48" in one. Crap now I got to go find my code book:001_huh:


No 48" rule, just the exception to 300.22(C) that permits NM cable to run through joist or studs spaces perpendicular to the long dimension of the space in dwelling units.

Chris


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*romex in air duct*

Talked to the inspector today.Seems Belleville Il. were I now reside has an exception to the exception. AHJ does not allow romex in air ducts must be in EMT.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

reddog552 said:


> AHJ does not allow romex in air ducts must be in EMT.



:wallbash: ..........................  .................................... :drink:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*ducts*

Do you all know why this is code?? I just found out last year.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Do you all know why this is code?? I just found out last year.


What is the answer ?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> Do you all know why this is code?? I just found out last year.


 
fumes during fire


----------

